# [U.S] Jess's Card Swap: *CLOSED* Thanks so much!



## jdchicky10 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Welcome!​**Thank you all so much for the trades! I have completed my collection of series 1. I had to eBay 2 cards but I received 32 cards through trade! That is awesome and I can't wait to get started on Series 2! I will be starting a new thread for that so keep an eye out! ​*
Rules
My only rules are:
Only U.S trades (just makes most sense for me.)
Special card for a Special card or Special card for 2 normal cards
I would prefer to trade 2 or more cards at a time to make mailing easier 

S= special card
*= highly desired

*What I have to trade*

Digby-S
Pascal- S
Sable- S
Yuka
Alli
Bill
Midge
Bertha

*Looking for*

DONE

If all the current trades arrive safely I will only need Resetti! (and possibly Kabuki due to a really rough trade experience.) Thanks so much for all the help so far! ​
*Thank you traders!*
*Dunquixote*- Clay, Cobb, Opal, and Peanut
*Crossing-Mama*- Bangle and Patty
*Panduhh*- Benjamin and Puck
*Maplexcutie*- Walker, Eugene, Lionel
*hatterinsanity*- Luna, Pudge, Tiffany, and Axel
*Tiffanyy*- Bella and Pascal
*The Hidden Owl*- Lopez
*chocolatechipmuffins*- Amelia, Alli, Tortimer, and TuTu
*DarkMousyGFAQS*- Jambette and Saharah
*Nyx81*- Roald
*Starlightsong*- BonBon and Poppy
*Smug M*- Snake, Winnie, and Fauna


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi .    I can trade you Clay and Cobb for Willow and Diana.

P.S: Savannah isn't a special card (plus, she's in series 2) ~ Saharah is though .


----------



## jdchicky10 (Nov 12, 2015)

Saharah is what I meant! oops lol. I'll fix that! I can do that  I've never done a trade so just PM me and we'll get everything straight


----------



## cherrypup309 (Nov 12, 2015)

I could maybe give you Pancetti for someone 
Not sure who though because I'm getting some new packs tomorrow. 
I'll maybe vm you if I decide on a trade ^v^


----------



## jdchicky10 (Nov 12, 2015)

cherrypup309 said:


> I could maybe give you Pancetti for someone
> Not sure who though because I'm getting some new packs tomorrow.
> I'll maybe vm you if I decide on a trade ^v^



Just let me know via PM. I would prefer to trade 2 or more cards at a time.


----------



## cherrypup309 (Nov 12, 2015)

jdchicky10 said:


> Just let me know via PM. I would prefer to trade 2 or more cards at a time.



oh ok. Well so far I've only had 2 duplicates-Sable and Pancetti- I'll pm you though if I get another one you need


----------



## jdchicky10 (Nov 12, 2015)

cherrypup309 said:


> oh ok. Well so far I've only had 2 duplicates-Sable and Pancetti- I'll pm you though if I get another one you need



Thanks! I appreciate it


----------



## Maplexcutie (Nov 13, 2015)

Ill trade you Lionel, Walker and Eugene for Lyle and Bluebear!


----------



## jdchicky10 (Nov 13, 2015)

Maplexcutie said:


> Ill trade you Lionel, Walker and Eugene for Lyle and Bluebear!



You got it! Just PM me your info.


----------



## jdchicky10 (Nov 14, 2015)

bump


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 15, 2015)

Harriet for Tom Nook?


----------



## jdchicky10 (Nov 15, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> Harriet for Tom Nook?



I'd prefer to send more than one card at a time and I also want a Special card for a Special card or 2 normal cards for a special. I'd obviously prefer special for a special.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jdchicky10 said:


> I'd prefer to send more than one card at a time and I also want a Special card for a Special card or 2 normal cards for a special. I'd obviously prefer special for a special.



I'm stupid. She is a special lol. Do you have any other you'd like to trade? Or just her?


----------



## hatterinsanity (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi! I have some cards we can trade, check my thread here!
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?334770-Series-1-Card-Trading-Texas-USA-based

I think we could trade some of my special (luna) for tom nook probably. check it out and let me know what youre interested in doing!


----------



## jdchicky10 (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you so much to everyone who I have traded with so far! They are all in the mail 

I still have a couple doubles up for trade so request a trade if I have something you need!


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey!  I just wanted to let you know I have some more cards that I can trade you.  If you want to trade again with me, I can trade you Opal and Peanut ~  for Nate and Clyde; other cards that I have available are Tortimer, Bob and Pascal if you rather have any of them instead of what I mentioned.


----------



## jdchicky10 (Nov 18, 2015)

Dunquixote said:


> Hey!  I just wanted to let you know I have some more cards that I can trade you.  If you want to trade again with me, I can trade you Opal and Peanut ~  for Nate and Clyde; other cards that I have available are Tortimer, Bob and Pascal if you rather have any of them instead of what I mentioned.



I would love to trade Nate and Clyde for Opal and Peanut if you want to trade again. I'm super tempted by the special cards but I think it'll be easier to get those in packs later on since there are less of them. But would you like to wait to see if the first set of cards arrives safely first? I received yours Monday and sent yours our Monday. Did you get my message about that?


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 18, 2015)

jdchicky10 said:


> I would love to trade Nate and Clyde for Opal and Peanut if you want to trade again. I'm super tempted by the special cards but I think it'll be easier to get those in packs later on since there are less of them. But would you like to wait to see if the first set of cards arrives safely first? I received yours Monday and sent yours our Monday. Did you get my message about that?



I'll wait first  and I'll let you know when the cards arrive [I have already set Opal's and Peanut's cards aside ]; yes, I did.  I thought I replied to you about that, but maybe I replied to someone else instead; sorry about that ><.


----------



## jdchicky10 (Nov 18, 2015)

Dunquixote said:


> I'll wait first  and I'll let you know when the cards arrive [I have already set Opal's and Peanut's cards aside ]; yes, I did.  I thought I replied to you about that, but maybe I replied to someone else instead; sorry about that ><.



No worries! I might have missed it. I sent out 4 trades before realizing my mistake so I had to message everyone 
Yea, just let me know when you get it and I'll send the next out! I'll sit them aside for you.


----------



## Missassychan (Nov 23, 2015)

I can trade you Kabuki for your Phil if you are interested. PM me!


----------



## jdchicky10 (Nov 23, 2015)

Missassychan said:


> I can trade you Kabuki for your Phil if you are interested. PM me!



Sounds good! PM me with your info please


----------



## Starlightt (Nov 23, 2015)

If you want I can trade you Bella for Deena. I know it's only one card (but its all I have... ) so PM if you want to do the trade


----------



## jdchicky10 (Nov 29, 2015)

Bump


----------



## jdchicky10 (Dec 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## Starlightt (Dec 2, 2015)

We already traded so i figured I would ask but I want to know if the Timmy card you have has a star on the bottom right hand corner or not? Because if you do have the one with the star I would like to trade for that Timmy since I need that one too. >.<  Please let me know 

Edit: I only have one card though not two. I know you want to mail with 2 or more cards.


----------



## jdchicky10 (Dec 3, 2015)

It does indeed have a star. I don't even know what that means lol. Is that special?


----------



## Starlightt (Dec 3, 2015)

jdchicky10 said:


> It does indeed have a star. I don't even know what that means lol. Is that special?



Well Nintendo did an error and fixed with that card. So the one with the star is the corrected Timmy card. If their is no star on it then the Timmy is an "error" card. Does this make sense? they misspelled his name at first lol


----------



## jdchicky10 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh wow. That's cool. Yea. Both of my Timmy cards have a star on them. I can trade him. Message me with what you want to do


----------



## chocolatechipmuffins (Dec 8, 2015)

I can give Amelia, alli, and tortimer for lyle, deena, and knox if you're interested. PM me


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 9, 2015)

If Timmy is still available, I can give you Roald and Snake for him.


----------



## jdchicky10 (Dec 9, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> If Timmy is still available, I can give you Roald and Snake for him.



He has already been sent out for trade. Sorry


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi! I have Cherry please PM me c:


----------



## jdchicky10 (Dec 11, 2015)

Bumpy Bump!


----------



## jdchicky10 (Dec 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## jdchicky10 (Dec 16, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## DarkMousyGFAQS (Dec 16, 2015)

Sent you a message!


----------



## chocolatechipmuffins (Dec 19, 2015)

I have Tutu and would like to trade for your Flo. PM me


----------



## jdchicky10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## jdchicky10 (Dec 22, 2015)

Daily bump


----------



## jdchicky10 (Dec 26, 2015)

Post holiday Bump!


----------



## jambouree (Dec 27, 2015)

i have bonbon and snake, pm me?


----------



## jdchicky10 (Dec 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## LilD (Jan 1, 2016)

I have 098 Roald to trade for 097 Willow.


----------



## jdchicky10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Nyx81 said:


> I have 098 Roald to trade for 097 Willow.



I can do that! PM'd you


----------



## Horror Junkie (Jan 3, 2016)

Would you be willing to trade Digby for my BonBon and Snake?


----------



## jdchicky10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Horror Junkie said:


> Would you be willing to trade Digby for my BonBon and Snake?


Omgosh yes! Lol I'll PM you.


----------



## leximo (Jan 4, 2016)

I have Snake but I'm from the UK


----------



## jdchicky10 (Jan 5, 2016)

leximo said:


> I have Snake but I'm from the UK



I prefer to trade within the US and I might possibly have a trade for Snake right now. Thank you for the thought though!


----------



## jdchicky10 (Jan 7, 2016)

Bump


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi, I have an extra Poppy and Bonbon if you still need either  I'm looking for Deli and Puck.


----------



## jdchicky10 (Jan 8, 2016)

starlightsong said:


> Hi, I have an extra Poppy and Bonbon if you still need either  I'm looking for Deli and Puck.



I'll PM you


----------



## jdchicky10 (Jan 11, 2016)

Bump


----------



## jdchicky10 (Jan 18, 2016)

Bump! I've never seen a Resetti up for trade and I'm starting to the I'll have to buy him


----------



## jdchicky10 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for the help everyone! My Series 1 collection is complete!


----------

